# July 5 - Freeport - 2 needed



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

We got a charter booked with Cowboy Charters for July5th. Its for their deep water trip. It is for 6 people and we have 4 spots taken so 2 spots open.

So far its myself (35 years old...veteran and A&M grad), my 16 year old stepson, and 2 buddies (mid-40's laid back guys).

Cost will be roughly $350 per spot once fuel and tip are accounted for.

PM me if interested. Thanks.

Here's their website: www.cowboycharters.com


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

What species are y'all targeting and which boat is it?


----------

